# Melafix Dosage Question and Fin Rot



## NotMicrowaveSafe (Sep 23, 2009)

So I'm about 95% sure my poor little guy's got fin rot :-(

When I took him out to change his water and clean his tank, I noticed that his fins were really chewed up. He had gorgeous red fins that were blue at the tips, and all of the blue is gone. He hasn't been biting his fins (and there's no one else to bite them), and his plants are silk so I'm pretty sure they aren't tearing his fins. The only thing that's making me question it is that he hasn't been moving any slower or seemed to be in pain, which I thought was typical with fin rot. Does this sound like an accurate diagnosis to you guys?

Anyway, I read up (you guys rock, yet again!) and got some aquarium salt and Melafix. I'm a little bit confused by the dosing instructions. They say the dose is 1 tsp. per 10 US gallons, and for an injured fish to dose for 7 days, then do a 25% water change. Does this mean I should add 1 tsp. per 10 gallons every day for seven days, or should I add 1 tsp. per 10 gallons, leave it be for seven days, and then do the water change? I don't want the poor guy to stroke out because I gave him too much Melafix, but I don't want to give him too little and have him not get any better. Can someone clear this up for me?

Thank you!
-Jen


----------



## NotMicrowaveSafe (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, and the ends of his fins are really ragged and chewed up, he's not a chameleon fish whose fins change color and I'm freaking out. I promise


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I used 10 drops per gallon daily. Then after 7 days, I changed 100% of the water in my tank. I have my fish in gallon and 2.5 gallon containers. What size is your tank?


----------



## NotMicrowaveSafe (Sep 23, 2009)

It's a 2.5 gallon tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would use 25 drops per day. If you feel that's too much then drop it down to 20. I would do 7 days, then change the water completely, then do 7 more days. Watch him very carefully, to make sure he doesn't have a reaction to it.


----------



## NotMicrowaveSafe (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, will do! Thanks dramaqueen!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

what kind of reaction could he have?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine sank to the bottom, became lethargic and looked miserable. But, I believe that fish are like people and just because I can tolerate a certain kind of medicine doesn't mean that you can.


----------



## NotMicrowaveSafe (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, good to know. Although really, that might not be entirely a bad thing. Gilligan's been flaring a lot the last couple days and has been really jumpy, which I don't think is helping the fin rot. But I will keep an eye out for him being unusually slow.


----------

